# Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub



## Fabi44 (13. Januar 2019)

*Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Hallo Community,
Ich habe mir selber einen pc zusammengebaut und habe das Problem, dass sich mein hinterer Gehäuselüfter nur dreht wenn ich ihn anschiebe und dann auch nur sehr langsam. Er ist mit einem 3 PIN stecker an meinem Mainboard angesteckt. Ist der Lüfter kaputt oder liegt das an dem Mainboard?
Ich habe das Gehäuse Sharkoon Tg5 rgb und das z370 f gaming Mainboard
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Gerry1984 (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Auf wieviel Prozent Leistung steht denn der Lüfter in der Lüftersteuerung? 3-Pin Lüfter werden über die Spannung gereget und brauchen, je nach nach Lüfter unterschiedlich, eine Mindestspannung um sicher anzulaufen. Ist die Spannung gerade in dem Grenzbereich dreht sich der Lüfter nur dann wenn man in anschubst, so wie du eben beschrieben hast. Es liegt also knapp zu wenig Spannung an.

Stell im UEFI mal die Lüfterkurve ein oder versuche ein anderes Profil.


----------



## Fabi44 (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Hallo danke für die schnelle Antwort
Ich habe jetzt den Lüfter auf 100% gestellt aber er dreht sich nicht von alleine jedoch wenn ich ihn anschiebe schnell. 
Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Gerry1984 (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Sicher dass es in der Mainboard Lüftersteuerung auch der richtige Lüfter ist? Wenn der tatsächlich bei 100% steht und nicht von alleine anläuft ist entweder der Lüfter oder etwas am MB defekt. Funktionieren die anderen Lüfter wie sie sollen?

Probiere mal andere Steckplätze am Mainboard. Hat der Lüfter auch einen 4 Pin Molexstecker? Dann den mal direkt an einen passenden Stecker ans Netzteil hängen, dann bekommt er 12V und wenn er dann nicht läuft ist der kaputt.


----------



## Fabi44 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Ja es war auf jeden Fall der richtige Lüfter, die anderen Lüfter funktionieren gut (sind am MB und Gpu angeschlossen). 
Ich probiere jetzt mal den Lüfter über den 4 PIN molex stecker am Netzteil anzuschließen.
Weißt du ob man im Notfall auch einzelne Lüfter von einem Gehäuse umtauschen kann?


----------



## Gerry1984 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Das weiß ich nicht, aber wende dich doch einfach mal an den Händler wo du das Gehäuse gekauft hast. Oder an Sharkoon direkt. ich würde da aber jetzt kein all zu großes Fass aufmachen und mir im Zweifel einfach selber Ersatz besoren. Du könntest ja die drei funktionierenden Lüfter vorne einbauen und hinten dann einen anderen kaufen. 

Ist vll sogar eh dieser Lüfter bei dem Gehäuse dabei?

Sharkoon Pacelight F1 ab €' '9,11 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Fabi44 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe ich habe es geschafft.
Habe den Lüfter jetzt an den Cpu Fan_OPT Anschluss angeschlossen. Das einzige komische ist das im bios angezeigt wird, dass der Lüfter mit 65.000 RPM läuft


----------



## Gerry1984 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Schön dass es jetzt funktioniert 

Lässt er sich denn jetzt auch über die Lüftersteuerung regeln? Und wo war er vorher angeschlossen?

Probier mal Software wie hwinfo oder hwmonitor ob die auch 65.000 RPM anzeigen


----------



## dekay55 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Das ist ganz einfach, die Lüfter werden eben NICHT über die Spannung geregelt sondern über PWM das ist heutzutage auch mit standart Lüftern möglich. 
Du kannst im Mainboard einstellen ob an dem Lüfter anschluss eine DC Steurung also über Spannung oder eine PWM Steuerung gemacht werden soll. Und das der Haken bei dir, über PWM Läuft dein Lüfter nicht an, falsche Bauform vom Motor bedeutet wird nen alter sehr billiger Lüfter sein ( so nen Lüfter würd ich eh entsorgen die haben in der regel nach wenigen Monaten nen Lagerschaden ) 

Bei vielen Boards kannst du auch noch einstellen ob am Lüfteranschluss eine Pumpe sitzt oder ein Lüfter, dann wird das ansteuerverhalten auch nochmal komplett geändert. 

Also Studiert das Bios und Studier dein Handbuch da sollte alles drinne stehen, ansonst kleiner Tipp, in Fan Xpert kannst du es auch umstellen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Ich gehe davon aus dass die Lüfter in dem Sharkoon Gehäuse nur 3 Pins Stecker haben und enstprechend über Spannung geregelt werden, anders geht es ja nicht mit nur drei leitungen. Mir ist jedenfalls noch kein Lüfter von Sharkoon unter gekommen der PWM-Steuerung hat.

Und ob ein Lüfter PWM oder nicht hat sagt auch gar nichts über die Qualität des Lüfters aus, bspw. über die Qualität der Lager, es ist eben nur die Art der Steuerung. Der Vorteil an PWM ist dass in der Regel etwas niedrigere Drehzahlen möglich sind, oft aber mit dem Nachteil verbunden dass man dieses typische PWM-Geräusch hört, da ist dann ein rein spannungsgeregelter Lüfter mitunter leiser.


----------



## dekay55 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Ein Lüfter hat keine PWM Steuerung, die PWM Steuerung kommt von der Lüftersteuerung, und man kann jeden Motor mit PWM Ansteuern., selbst welche die nur 2 Kabel haben, allerdings kommt es auf die Bauform des Motors an. Und nun kommen wir mal zu den Basics 

was sind die 3 Pins bei nem 3 Pin Lüfter 
GND, 12V. Tachosignal.  
Was ist das Tachosignal, im, Lüfter sitzt ein sog. Hall Geber der die Drehzahl ermittelt, der Sensor mist ein Elektrisches Feld und bei billigen Lüfter klebt hier einfach nen Stück magnetisches klebeband auf der Achse welches der Sensor erkennt sobald das Band den Sensor Passiert. 
4 Pin Lüfter 
GND. 12V, Tachosignal, PWM Signal. 
Warum ist das so ? Diese Lüfter unterscheiden sich Technisch kein stück von einem 3 Pin Lüfter, nur mit dem einzigen Unterschied damit der Hall Geber funktioniert brauch er eine Dauerspannung, gibt man jetzt nen PWM Signal drauf ( was nix anderes is als gepulste Spannung ) funktioniert der Hall Geber nicht und die Drehzahl kann nicht ermittelt werden, oder zeigt ganz komische werte an ( wie z.b 65000rpm ) Damit das funktioniert hat der Hall Geber durch den 4ten Pin eine Dauerspannung. ( also kann man sogar jeden 3 Pin Lüfter umlöten auf 4 Pin ) 

So nun heutzutage hat man möglichkeiten gefunden in dem man einfach immer kurzzeitig zum PWM ne kleine Dauerspannung einspeißt damit der Hall Sensor kurzeitig funkioniert. Und somit ist heutzutage problemlos ne PWM Steuerung mit 3 Pin Lüftern Möglich  

Damit das  ganze aber Funktioniert muss zwingend ein Bürstenloser Motor Verbaut sein im Lüfter, was heutzutage gang und gebe ist, die nutzen Gleitlager die nahezu verschleißfrei sind da das spezial selbstschmierende Sinterlager sind .

Da das bei dem Sharkoon nicht geht kannst von ausgehen das hier Motoren mit Bürsten und Axial Kugellager verbaut wurden also  alte billig Technik , und diese verrecken eben nach ner gewissen Zeit bedingt durch den Verschleiß im Lager.


----------



## Fabi44 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Ja er lässt sich jetzt über die Lüftersteuerung steuern, weil er dann mit meinem normalen Cpu Fan gleichgeschaltet wird. Vorher war er an dem Cha Fan Anschluss angeschlossen.
Ich habe jetzt leider das Problem (habe ich heute erst gemerkt), dass der Lüfter sich erst anfängt zu drehen wenn der pc davor schon mal an war. D.h. wenn ich meinen Pc komplett neu starte (Stromstecker etc. ) dreht er sich nicht auf Anhieb. (Nur wenn ich ihn anschubse)


----------



## MDJ (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

@dekay55: Dennoch müsste er den Anschluss im BIOS auf DC schalten. Wäre er auf PWM und er steckt ein 3-Pin drauf, läuft der nur auf Vollgas 
Wenn das der Lüfter aber dennoch nicht macht, könnte es wirklich ein Defekt des Lüfters sein. Ich würde ihn auch mal auswechseln, schaden kann es nicht.


----------



## Fabi44 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Lüfter dreht sich nur nach Anschub*

Ich glaube auch, dass er so ein bisschen defekt ist. Heute hat er sich gleich gedreht aber gestern z.B. nicht


----------

